# Spouse Open Work Permit



## dave0980 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am an Indian IT Professional with 10+ years of experience in building large internet scale distributed applications.

My wife recently got transferred to Toronto (Intra Company Transfer with her work permit tied to her current employer) and I hold a Spouse Open Work Permit and am planning to join my wife.

I wanted to know what are the possibilities for getting a job with a Spouse Open Work Permit.

Can some of the experienced members in the forum or folks who have been in Toronto area for long provide any pointers as to what the job scene is like currently ?

Moreover, if I do get a job but my wife quits (she being the primary work permit applicant and I being on a dependent work permit) will I be able to continue to working and will my wife be able to stay along with me ? 

Do employers hire folks with a Spouse Open Work Permit and are there provisions to convert the SOWP to a primary applicant Work Permit ?

I hope I have not asked too many questions too soon. 
Hoping to hear back from someone in this forum.

Thanks.


----------

